# Bought 7 acres



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Not sure why but it's a good deal, I closed Tuesday. I may log it, might build and flip, might buy 3 acres adjoining and live there.
This is the front of it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Nice to have that option. Here 7 acres would be 200,000 dollars. Not something you just buy on a whim.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that would be very expensive here also. some places out in the country it's not too bad. i'm thinking of buying more myself. always good to have a bit of extra land. ~Georgia


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Nice to have that option. Here 7 acres would be 200,000 dollars. Not something you just buy on a whim.


About 20K here.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just heard about 13 acres in Pennsylvania that went for about 205k.
Next to the highway. Overgrown and at one time was used for growing corn. Awful, rundown house, no barns.
No matter what happens to the economy in the next year/decade, land will not be losing value.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have prices in southern Missouri gone up that much? 

20K for seven acres??


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

These are the prices in my neck of the woods here in Canada:





__





Land for Sale in Wellington County ON | Point2


Looking for Wellington County, ON land for sale? Browse through lots for sale in Wellington County, ON.




www.point2homes.com





You pretty much have to have won the lottery or be some kind of millionaire to afford this. It’s nuts, and it’s been like this for the last couple of decades


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Have prices in southern Missouri gone up that much?
> 
> 20K for seven acres??


22,700,
Great price for the location, lay of the land and timber.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Have prices in southern Missouri gone up that much?
> 
> 20K for seven acres??


I'm less than 2 hours from st louis 
Great buy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. Not in the Ozarks anymore.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

elevenpoint said:


> About 20K here.


Geez, that's 10 grand less than my newish 10 year old truck cost me.

When I hear how cheap land is in other places, it baffles me. I would be buying it up as well.

Here, 20,000 might get you the permits to put water and sewer on it.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Ah. Not in the Ozarks anymore.


Live one mile from a crystal clear Ozark stream.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Geez, that's 10 grand less than my newish 10 year old truck cost me.
> 
> When I hear how cheap land is in other places, it baffles me. I would be buying it up as well.
> 
> Here, 20,000 might get you the permits to put water and sewer on it.


You can find land for 1K an acre in Missouri.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

That is crazy. Last time I looked, land was going for about 25,000 a bare acre. But most areas worth buying are 5 acre minimums.

A run down house on a couple of acres will cost you 250,000-350,000.

That would seem great, except the average wage here is around 15-20 bucks an hour.

Its cliche, but it is mostly out of staters (Cali), that are bringing huge piles of cash and buying up everything sight unseen. 

Sell crappy little house in California for 900,000 dollars, buy house for 250,000 dollars and a rental for 250,000 dollars or leverage several.

Retire and rent house(s) for 1,500 a month and take life easy.

That being said, some of my best paying and good over all customers are out of staters. Them being used to high prices has over time actually raised our rates as well, which is a good thing. 

So it's a conundrum.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

You won't find 1 acre for 1K but I saw 40 that was out in the sticks for 860 an acre.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The beginning


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Have prices in southern Missouri gone up that much?
> 
> 20K for seven acres??


Depends on where you buy. Open land with no elec. is much cheaper in some areas. I live next to Current river. Prices here have in my area gone up a lot in the past few years. Still some open land for 1000 - 2000 per/ac. Depents a lot on if you have water and Elec. Some places it would cost a lot of money to have elec. run to it. Well cost quite a bit to have them drilled now. They charge by the ft. and also the type of land. Rocks etc. Some people up the road from me got some cheap land 2 years ago. They put in a very large water tank and had river water hauled once a year. They had generators for elec. Cost them a lot to live there. They sold out a few mos. ago. They usedto haul fresh water from my well. I didn't charge them for the water.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Land, didn't somebody once say buy it, they ain't makin' any more of it?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

This is the entrance to the property


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Then I put down 80 tons of 2" minus and a gate.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm back aways off the road


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Build here


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Switch from Bobcat to trackhoe


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Water line, will have water at the end of today.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

here bare farm land is $9000 an acre.

rereation land that can’t be farmed is $3-4000 an acre. don’t know why, land that bad is hard to build on even....


good luck with the plans!

paul


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats on the progress


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The pups are helping me


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Another helper


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

No water today, lacked a 59 cent fitting in the woods.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Water


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

For the house too.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

You're gonna love it...nice size..mine is 9.9 acres..1320' x 330'...East end here with my solar panel to run the gate... Planted all the red cedar here...



http://imgur.com/DKWZ5Gm


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I have quite a few big eastern red cedar, plus about 20K in white oak.
Last I checked it was $1600 per thousand board feet for white oak.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Be sure to put pea gravel or similar around the base of those frost free yard faucets. At least a 5 gal budget full. In fact I usually cut the bottom out of a bucket and slide it over the faucet and set it to the bottom of the trench. Then fill it with gravel. So as to allow the water to easily drain from the faucet when it is turned off. The drain hole plugs off when you raise the handle to run water, then opens up when you close the handle to shut off water. The water in the vertical tube drains out that hole near the bottom. 

If your already know all of this then good deal. Might help others who do not


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I had 20 tons of creek gravel delivered Saturday morning, I've got about 8 trackhoe buckets around it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

OP requested this be moved so members can follow their progress.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

This is septic tank line and it will stay like this for awhile, the amount of rain today means a shutdown. I would have finished all of the backfill and finish grading but 4" July rain ended that🤯


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Elevenpoint said:


> Not sure why but it's a good deal, I closed Tuesday. I may log it, might build and flip, might buy 3 acres adjoining and live there.
> This is the front of it.


It seems a lot of folks have run for the hills around here. Ever since Stage whatever was imposed we've had more folks in my woods, than all the previous years combined. We even have an ice cream truck cruising the lakes (making a killing no doubt). I think rural land is going to make a serious comeback. Real estate agent tells me it is the busiest ever. After being quarantined in concrete condos in the city, they have escaped. I can't say I blame them...a 100 days in a shoebox with no stores open, other than grocery stores, would drive me bonkers. My only regret is that I only moved one ferry ride away from the city...I should have moved 2 ferry rides away. 
Your place looks great...quiet road?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

It's getting closer, poured today
Quiet area, I usually go down there till dark in the evening just for the peace
I live on a place I named Meth Hill with a bunch of characters on Meth pot or pills or all three
Just about over and back to peace.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Started framing today, tomorrow rafters and plywood shearing.
By Monday evening should have architectural shingles on, windows and door in and dried in.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

That's plywood sheathing
Half inch plywood is cheaper than OSB. Go figure.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Would not have guessed plywood to be cheaper. 

Getting that concrete excess moved out of the way would sure make the sheathing job safer and easier. Probably got to move it anyway sooner or later. 

Doing hurricane straps on the rafters ?

Work looks nice. Congrats on the project.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

1/2 plywood cheaper than 7/16 OSB
but I prefer plywood anyway, about 4 bucks a sheet cheaper.
Move concrete this morning
Ties on all rafters, they will be 16" oc also


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> Would not have guessed plywood to be cheaper.


I've heard that's something going on recently, no idea the reason. When I've shopped for it I've never seen that, but it's been awhile.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Paid 4 bucks for 2x4 studs and 11.48 for 2x6x12 Thursday
Today 5.50 for a stud and 14.35 for 2x6x12
Did door windows and wall sheeting today
Other hand didn't show up, said he had bipolar mama drama.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Dried in with the front door locked.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The longer the sun shines on those darn window stickers the harder they will be to get off


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Stickers came off the window easily, made by Pella. 28x38 low E argon gas double hung full screens for 90 a piece. Front door is fiberglass, got that for 100 all brand new.
Roughed in all the plumbing and electric panel in two hours or three beers.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> Stickers came off the window easily, made by Pella. 28x38 low E argon gas double hung full screens for 90 a piece. Front door is fiberglass, got that for 100 all brand new.
> Roughed in all the plumbing and electric panel in two hours or three beers.


Pella makes good windows.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

You seem to be doing all of the work but those metal plates on the stud edges so that they cover the plumbing and wiring might be something of use. 

Looking nice. Moving right along. Congrats


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

There will be plenty of plates on the wall before I close it up. That is a 2x6 wall for all the plumbing which makes it easier. Palm nailer made short work out of Hurricane ties.
I spent the night there with the pups last night, cooked up some sausage and eggs for breakfast on the Coleman stove.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I got the windows trimmed out today. They are remodel windows instead of new construction. I think I'm going to seal the plywood somehow until I know what I'm going to do for siding if anything. Might just run 1x4 on the joints and corners, caulk, seal it and call it good.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Other window on the back.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> Pella makes good windows.


As long as they're installed correctly (which would be the case with all windows). All of mine are falling apart and I'm having to replace them. 


Elevenpoint said:


> I got the windows trimmed out today. They are remodel windows instead of new construction. I think I'm going to seal the plywood somehow until I know what I'm going to do for siding if anything. Might just run 1x4 on the joints and corners, caulk, seal it and call it good.


Are you planning to use house wrap or something like that? From the photos you definitely look like you know what you're doing, but I'm curious about the lack of flashing on the window and door openings. That's actually what happened with my windows - all the wood around the frames is rotting out.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

No house wrap I'm going to paint or some type of oil based sealer for the plywood and trim. To the right is another 14x20 addition that will be the bedroom. Then on the front when that is finished 12x20.
That's the plan as of now.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

It’s going to be a pain but one of the places that seems to never get painted is the very bottom edge of the siding (in your case the plywood). Water splashes up and absorbs into the edge of the material. Dew on grass thats left to get to tall also adds up. 

So be sure to paint several coats on the very bottom of the plywood. Yep, its a pain, laying on the ground to get to that bottom edge but well worth it.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The bottom is critical, I got a case of 12 tubes of silicone caulk on a deal for 15 bucks.
I'll caulk the bottom.
Place on town has 20 foot gutters
I'll gutter this part as water slashing with no gutters is really bad.
No grass around house, it will be Creek gravel as I don't want any drainage issues
My concrete is about 4" above grade.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice idea on the caulk


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like it's coming along good.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Gables are done 
Soffits also and everything caulked


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Painted front door too.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Beagles hangin with me


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Every job needs at least one dog.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

My roof is Autumn Woods
I really like it
I have my toilet washer dryer water heater on


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice work. Looks cozy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good looking roof Elevenpoint and looks like the one I have now.
Honestly though, I wish I hadn't done a shingle roof and had gone with metal. I despise getting on a roof ( I did it for decades as a general contractor), whether for a fear of heights, depth perception or vertigo. Each time is an hour for a five minute job, overcoming and pushing thru.
A metal roof likely would have been my last roof.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been working 7 days a week on other projects and here
I sleep here a lot with my pups and am here at least once a day
Would like to be farther along but work gets in the way
Overall I'm good with where I am so far.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Elevenpoint said:


> Not sure why but it's a good deal, I closed Tuesday. I may log it, might build and flip, might buy 3 acres adjoining and live there.


I am assuming you decided to build on it. Did you decide to live there - or are you flipping it? And did you buy the 3 adjoining acres? If so, how much for 3 acres?

It's amazing how land in one place can sell so cheap, while elsewhere it is so expensive.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll be living here and not buying acreage next to me
I have my temporary kitchen sink in, I bought it as an assembly for 80 bucks
I'll be moving here soon


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Wonderful. Good luck as you get your new home finished.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I had a building delivered this past week, I might have saved money but not much considering material prices. A place for some of my pups to stay while I am working although I take an hour for lunch and come home then
I'm off for at least the rest of the month.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Plus storage which I needed.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Sleeted all day, we're having cold weather now down around zero into next week. Anyway I'm thrilled to be living here full time now, horses are here, pups too.
I'm off grid sort of, I do have water on a shared well, all appliances are propane and I run generator to do laundry in the evening.
The gas heat keeps it 68 in here on low as I'm well insulated. It's back to peace in my life which I didn't have for 2 years so it's like a new life.
Pups are crashed on the bed, cats on top of the dryer, I've got a big pot of chili simmering and I'm kicked back in a fat recliner drinking an ice cold beer from the outdoor refrigerator😋


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats


----------

